# Bachmann DCC loco not moving



## 11290

Not sure if this is the correct location for this thread so mods can move if necessary.

Haven't operated the layout (N scale) for about 2 1/2 months, Bachmann EZ command controller, one Bachmann DCC loco and one DC loco. All were working fine when I covered it.

Now DC loco operates fine but the DCC loco will only "sometimes" move about 1/4". Can set the lights on the loco to on and forward and reverse work OK. Have changed the address on the DCC unit but only get about 1/4" movement when I first throttle up and then won't move at all after that. Lights on loco will be a full bright on low throttle and will dim somewhat when full throttle if that means anything.

Any feedback would be appreciated. Guessing something wrong with motor but just a guess. Have cleaned the wheels and track but DC loco will run fine on the same line so has to be something with the DCC loco, I guess.


----------



## Viperjim1

Dc works on somewhat dirty track, but dcc needs clean rails and wheels to operate correctly as a digital signal is put thru the rails and if it becomes intermittent then there becomes a problem look up your code and try and do a factory reset. Like digitrax is cv 8 I believe I'm not sure what bachmanns is it may be in your instructions or go to their web site hope this helps. Sometimes when dcc is not ran for awhile the decoder goes to sleep and a factory reset should wake it up.


----------



## Bwells

Is the DC loco on the same track as the DCC loco when you do this or it physically removed?


----------



## 11290

Bwells said:


> Is the DC loco on the same track as the DCC loco when you do this or it physically removed?


DC is on a separate line of track. I have tried them on both / either mainlines with no difference.


----------



## 11290

Viperjim1 said:


> Dc works on somewhat dirty track, but *dcc needs clean rails and wheels* to operate correctly as a digital signal is put thru the rails and if it becomes intermittent then there becomes a problem look up your code and try and do a factory reset. Like digitrax is cv 8 I believe I'm not sure what bachmanns is it may be in your instructions or go to their web site hope this helps. Sometimes when dcc is not ran for awhile the decoder goes to sleep and a factory reset should wake it up.


Thought about that but cleaned a 3' section of the line with alcohol and also the wheels but no difference.

Have not been able to find anyplace (yet) on how to do a factory reset. Still looking. (I know, Google is your friend)


----------



## Cycleops

If it has the Bachmann decoder you should be able to find the reset cv in the instructions that came with it. If you don't have that try looking on Their site for a PDFs manual. Resetting it should solve your problem.

Sorry, just remembered you can't write to CVs with your EZ system so you'll have to find someone with a system that can or go to a friendly train shop.

Maybe our resident EZ expert Don R will have a better idea.


----------



## DonR

Trying a reset would be a good idea. The simple way
to do that with a Bachmann decoder is to change the
address back to 3.

However, I noted that the OP said that the light burns
brightly at low throttle but dims with increased
throttle. To me, that is an indication that the motor
is drawing heavy current thru the decoder. This
may be a defective motor, but,
there may be a problem in the drive train that is
stalling the motor.

I would not again try to run the loco with high throttle
as you could burn out the decoder.

It sounds like you need to remove the shell and do
some probing. It is difficult to test how freely the
truck gears are if using a worm drive as is normal.

With the shell off, try a low throttle and use the 
FWD and BACK buttons. See if you see the motor
trying to turn the gears. If it does, but fails, you may need
to work on the truck gears. Sometimes over time
the lube hardens and jams the gears.

Don


----------



## 11290

Thanks for all the suggestions and helpful tips. Much appreciated.

Went to the LHS a few minutes ago, tried to reset the decoder with a Digitrax DCC controller and would not work. Seems the motor is shot and "possibly" the decoder also. Ordered a new Atlas DCC loco and should be here tomorrow afternoon. 

Know that Bachmann stuff is not the greatest quality out there but just run trains around for the fun of it, not serious railroading, so I thought the price point was decent. Will likely try to pick up a new motor sometime and see if I can repair it as a spare.


----------



## DonR

Sorry you had bad luck with your Bachmann. I have 9 
Bachmann DCC locomotives and the only problem I've had
was my clumsiness. Don't give up on Bachmann, their
current models are as good as any, but you are going to
find an occasional bad egg in anybody's basket.

If you still have the defective loco, try my suggestions
and see what you find. You may need only to replace
the decoder, or not at all.

Do


----------

